# BHS - Gold Membership - Limitation of Cover (Public Liability Insurance)



## MrsMozart (21 May 2013)

Talking to a friend today. She said she'd just checked her BHS Gold Membership and had a bit of a surprise.

She thought it covered her horses all the time, but has just seen it's only when she's riding, not when the horses are in the field, etc.!

Ooops. She'll be on the 'phone tomorrow to get some insurance in place. I've suggested she ring the BHS to check, but it does seem fairly clear on the BHS  website that its only when ridden.

I thought I'd put this up here, in case others think their horses are covered all the time .


----------



## DuckToller (21 May 2013)

I thought mine were covered too - oops.  Also have PC insurance - think that covers for all the time but had better check...


----------



## djlynwood (21 May 2013)

I also thought it was for all the time. 
The PL insurance is the only reason I have the membership.


----------



## Polos Mum (21 May 2013)

I assume you're reading the FAQs "riding for recreational purposes". I read that as where you have/ ride horses NOT for business purposes.  So if I ran a livery yard or gave lessons etc I wouldn't be covered. 

I loan my companion pony from a big national charity - their insurance requires all loaners to have their own public liability insurance and every year I have to provide evidence of this - I send them my BHS renewal and they are more than happy with this.  The pony can't be ridden and they have 100's of horses on loan and recommend the BHS as best way to hold PL cover.


----------



## MrsMozart (21 May 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			I assume you're reading the FAQs "riding for recreational purposes". I read that as where you have/ ride horses NOT for business purposes.  So if I ran a livery yard or gave lessons etc I wouldn't be covered. 

I loan my companion pony from a big national charity - their insurance requires all loaners to have their own public liability insurance and every year I have to provide evidence of this - I send them my BHS renewal and they are more than happy with this.  The pony can't be ridden and they have 100's of horses on loan and recommend the BHS as best way to hold PL cover.
		
Click to expand...

Aye. That's the part (below). My interpretation is that it's only when the horse is ridden:


"What does the Public Liability Insurance cover me for?

The Public Liability Insurance provides cover for any third party injury or property damage that arises out of your legal liability/negligence as the BHS member, where you are riding for recreational purposes."


I'll ask my friend to let me know what the BHS says tomorrow!


----------



## Polos Mum (21 May 2013)

If you read the key facts document you are covered for 

"accidental loss of or damage to property
happening anywhere in the world arising out of your use, ownership or control of horses or horse drawn
vehicles and your direct participation in other horse related activities"

Certainly not just riding 

https://www.bhs.org.uk/~/media/BHS/Files/PDF Documents/Gold Membership SEIB Insurance Key Facts.ashx


----------



## MrsMozart (21 May 2013)

Well found! I hadn't found that bit 

*trots off to read it*


----------



## Polos Mum (21 May 2013)

For the really bored the full 15 page t's and c's - hopefully this will reassure your friend that she is already fully covered for all aspects of horse ownership 

https://www.bhs.org.uk/~/media/BHS/...Liability Insurance Terms and Conditions.ashx


----------



## MochaDun (21 May 2013)

I hope it does cover on yard/in field etc as one BHS registered livery yard I know is keen that liveries do take it out.  Be good to know for sure.


----------



## tallyho! (21 May 2013)

That's rubbish!

I made a claim for a freak accident and they were blummin brilliant! I wasn't riding, I had just toddled off to tack room leaving a peaceful scene and when I came back... Carnage... Horses booting each other left right and centre!

All sorted while I was away on honeymoon!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 May 2013)

Mrs M, do your reading 

Yes, your horses ARE covered for damage/3rd party liability when out at grass, in the yard, anywhere you are responsible for them  - not just riding 

Just remember, the BHS cover only works if there is NO other insurances in place.


----------



## Polos Mum (21 May 2013)

I'm 100% sure it is just really badly worded FAQ which should make it clear this doesn't cover you for business purposes - but uses the word riding completely randomly!


----------



## *hic* (21 May 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			I'm 100% sure it is just really badly worded FAQ which should make it clear this doesn't cover you for business purposes - but uses the word riding completely randomly!
		
Click to expand...

Having just read the lot I'd agree with that.


----------



## MrsMozart (21 May 2013)

That certainly looks hopeful! I'd be interested to know what is/isn't covered by the bit I've put in red text:

Key Features and Benefits
This policy covers your legal liability for:
&#8226; accidental bodily injury to any person
&#8226; accidental loss of or damage to property
happening anywhere in the world arising out of your use, ownership or control of horses or horse drawn
vehicles and your direct participation in other horse related activities.
&#8226; £10,000,000 limit of indemnity in respect of any one claim, unlimited in respect of all claims occurring during
the period of insurance
&#8226; Cover is provided for members normally domiciled in the United Kingdom, the Isle of Man, the Channel
Islands, the Republic of Ireland or at bases of Her Majesty&#8217;s Forces Overseas.
Significant or Unusual Exclusions or Limitations
This policy does not cover you for:
&#8226; bodily injury to members of your own family or household, or any employee whilst working for you
&#8226; loss of or damage to property belonging to you or in your care, custody or control; or in the care, custody or
control of any member of your family or person in your service
&#8226; liability arising out of or incidental to any profession, occupation or business
&#8226; punitive, exemplary or multiplied damages
&#8226; horse racing, point to point racing or steeplechasing other than:
- endurance riding
- racing which forms part of an equestrian event the primary purpose of which is not racing and where the
said race is not being run under the rules of any turf or similar authority
&#8226; use of a horse or horse drawn vehicle for hire or reward
&#8226; liability arising out of the ownership, possession or use of any mechanically propelled vehicle or any craft
designed to travel through the air, space or water (other than hand propelled watercraft or rescue craft)
&#8226; deliberate acts or omissions
Significant Conditions
This is a policy of last resort, that is to say that if at the time of any claim under this insurance there is any other
valid and collectible insurance available to the Insured or any other Insured party, other than insurance that is
specifically stated to be in excess of this Policy and names the Insured for the insurance, then the Insurance by
this Policy will be in excess of and will not contribute with such other insurance.
Period of Insurance
This policy is issued for a 12 (twelve) month period beginning from the date you become a member or renew


ETA - just seen all the replies . Deffo a bit whappy wording in the FAQs lol

I shall tell friend all is well and she'll be a happy bobbo


----------



## Polos Mum (21 May 2013)

Mrs M, I read that to mean if my horses trashes my (or my OHs) fence/ trailer/ car then it's my tough as there is no 'third party' 
Or if I have an employee and my horse trashes their stuff - again I'm not covered.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (21 May 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			Mrs M, I read that to mean if my horses trashes my (or my OHs) fence/ trailer/ car then it's my tough as there is no 'third party' 
Or if I have an employee and my horse trashes their stuff - again I'm not covered.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with this.


----------



## MrsMozart (21 May 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			Mrs M, I read that to mean if my horses trashes my (or my OHs) fence/ trailer/ car then it's my tough as there is no 'third party' 
Or if I have an employee and my horse trashes their stuff - again I'm not covered.
		
Click to expand...

Made me wonder about the 'care or custody'. If one has care or custody of the YO's stable/fencing, etc., then is that covered?

I deal with terms and conditions, but not insurance ones so don't know the nuances and interpretations.


----------



## Polos Mum (21 May 2013)

I'm no expert either, but I suspect that wouldn't be covered as a YO is not a third party, you have a contract/ relationship with the YO by virtue of the fact you pay them (in cash or kind).

It probably also wouldn't cover me when I agreed to park a friends mum;s caravan here for a few weeks as it was in my 'care' - so if the little darlings trashed it I suspect I wouldn't have been covered even though no cash changed hands or relationship existed between me and her mum!


----------



## MrsMozart (21 May 2013)

In this case the YO is a third party, in that s/he is not a party to the insurace agreement (as that's between 'you' and the insurance company).

I just love words, they're great fun


----------



## Polos Mum (21 May 2013)

Oh I don't know then, I'd guess there must be something somewhere or the premiums would be a lot higher if people claimed every time a horse trashed a fence at a livery yard! 

Mine are at home so it's not something I've thought of.


----------



## MrsMozart (21 May 2013)

Very true PM! 

I shall prime my friend with questions to ask the BHS tomorrow (they've been very nice when I've spoken to them ).


----------



## Polos Mum (21 May 2013)

Do let us know - interesting to know for future reference.  

Maybe also suggest they update their very badly worded FAQs !!!  Drafted by someone in a legal department who thinks horses= riding at a guess !!


----------



## MrsMozart (21 May 2013)

Good thinking!

Lol, my friend is going to wish she hadn't mentioned it to me   Then again, if it saves her taking out yet more insurance she should really be buying the chocolate


----------



## Dry Rot (21 May 2013)

I'm beginning to wonder if I am insured for anything! I have Gold Membership but don't ride. I breed two or three foals a year for the pleasure of it. I am VAT registered for the farm which is (meant to be) a business. Technically, I'm retired but still submit an income tax return. I have friends who ride/school the ponies, but are they covered? Presumably not. But I do have Public Liability and Employers Liability as well under a separate policy (£600pa!) so that should be sufficient, shouldn't it?


----------

